# Game Thread: Friday February 2 vs. LA Lakers



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My month again.















_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(24-21)* 








*Los Angeles Lakers* - *(27-18) * 

*Tip-off* – Friday, February 2, 2007 - 7:00pm et
*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    
*Tinsley / Dunleavy / Granger / O'Neal / Murphy

Key Reserves 

   

Foster / Daniels / Armstrong

Injuries

 - Sprained Shoulder

 - Abdomen*











*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Parker / Bryant / Radmanovic / Odom / Bynum

Key Reserves

  

Evans / Farmar / Vujacic

Injuries

 - Sprained right ankle

 - Sprained ankle

 - Right ankle surgery

*

*







*

*







 - Scored 28 points last game vs. Celtics








 - Scored 31 points vs. Spurs before his 1 game suspension*

*Previous games vs. Lakers this year:*

Pacers 87 Lakers 101

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 101
Lakers 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 100
Lakers 92

Thanks for making the game thread.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 98
Lakers 95


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers 98
Lakers 97


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Who's going to cover Kobe? If we contain him to under 25 points, i think we could easily win this game. Los Angeles can't stop O'Neal and they have rebounding issues as is, and Murphy, O'Neal and Foster should eat them alieve.

Indiana 105
Lakers 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Who's going to cover Kobe?


Many, many people. Carlisle likes using this strategy now that we no longer have Ron Artest. So, expect to see about every wing player we have on Kobe, and maybe even Darrell Armstrong and Orien Greene.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103 - 93 Pacers


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I imagine Granger will guard Kobe, I just hope he stays out of foul trouble. Granger has the height and length to make it hard for Kobe, Kobe is a little quicker, with smart help defense we should be good.

Pacers - 100
Lakers - 89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tough. tough game, but I just don't see us losing this one at home....

Pacers 99...Lakes 90....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Grangerx33 said:


> I imagine Granger will guard Kobe, I just hope he stays out of foul trouble. Granger has the height and length to make it hard for Kobe, Kobe is a little quicker, with smart help defense we should be good.


For a young player like Granger, i worry that covering Kobe will only lead him to foul trouble and he would need to put in so much effort on defense, it would totally make him ineffective on offense. I hope i'm wrong, but just as we don't have the margee three-point shooter to win games late, i think we really lack that shut-down defensive player. Sure, Jermaine O'Neal is regarded as one of the best defensive players in the league, but i'm talking about covering guards who can score 30-40 on you any night of the week. It's gonna be fun to watch, that's for sure.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> KEY MATCHUPS
> 
> Danny Granger is the most likely to draw the assignment against Bryant, which would allow Mike Dunleavy to match up with Vladimir Radmanovic, an explosive shooter but much more of a stationary target. The Pacers may also cross the matchups in the frontcourt, putting Troy Murphy on Lamar Odom to keep Jermaine O'Neal closer to the basket against Andrew Bynum.


Dunleavy's length and height is awesome. It's great that he's able to guard a 6'10" PF/SF.



> TRENDS
> 
> Dunleavy has totaled 58 minutes, six fouls and 14 points in the last two games. … Danny Granger has averaged 18.0 points and 4.1 rebounds while shooting .519 overall and .436 from the 3-point line since moving back into the starting lineup seven games ago. … Murphy has averaged 10.5 rebounds in six games with the Pacers but is 3-of-10 from the line. … Jamaal Tinsley has averaged 17.0 points, 6.0 assists and 1.75 steals while shooting .510 from the field in the last four. … The Pacers shot a season-high .536 against Boston, the first time in 18 games they bettered 50 percent. … The defense has yielded averages of 92.0 points and .428 shooting in the last five. … The Pacers own scoring advantages of 78-45 on the fast break and 224-194 in the paint in the last six, but they've been outscored 39-13 on second-chance points in the last two.





> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - G Jamaal Tinsley (sore left ankle) is probable; G Marquis Daniels (left knee tendinitis)is out.
> Lakers - G Luke Walton (right ankle sprain, left knee bruise) is doubtful; C Kwame Brown (left ankle sprain) and C Chris Mihm (right ankle surgery) are out.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_070202.html

New injury for Tinsley, but he'll play through it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Listen, this is going to be a tough game for the Lakers, on the road minus a few starters, but dont think for a second that you are going to hold the Lakers to 90 pts. This team averages 104 pts per game, and the Pacers are one of worst perimeter defending teams in the league. If you win this game, it will be because of OUR defense, not yours.

And of course someone (everyone) will have to contain Kobe. If you can keep him under 25 you got a shot.

Good luck. I think its going to be a good game


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

105 - 98 Lakers!

Good luck Pacers!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by Laker fans and good luck to you too


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It should be a good game. Our rebounding worries me, but hopefully our guys step up tonight and play a little defense in the paint (Bynum!). 

Good luck tonight, fellas.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Watch out for Keith McLeod Laker fans..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Lol, I am glad I can watch the game but I am watching a sort of Lakers promotion TV.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice start from O'neal, he makes the first 9 Pacers points.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks like the O'neal show at this moment.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Looks like the O'neal show at this moment.


Boo.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

24-12 lead, we doing good making most of our shots.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't like those Lakers commentators, bah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I don't like those Lakers commentators, bah


Is it Stu Lantz and Joel Meyers? I'd agree with you on Meyers, but Stu is awesome...if those are the two you're talking about, anyway.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Is it Stu Lantz and Joel Meyers? I'd agree with you on Meyers, but Stu is awesome...if those are the two you're talking about, anyway.


Well, don't know but their only pro Lakers, not so nice to hear as a Pacers fan :biggrin:

edit: Yes it's Stu.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

So far so good! Ike!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> So far so good! Ike!


Nah only 3 point lead, it should have been more.

If Kobe gets hot we're screwed.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Dunleavy is so F'N garbage its scary. How did this man get in the NBA, he isnt good at anything.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We are giving the game away.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

6 point lead, 4 minutes to go, come on PACERS


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

13 ahead, 2 3's from Kobe.

7 ahead, 55 seconds to go


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

1 FT for Foster.

8 ahead, 32 sec to go.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah baby, Pacers WIN


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

95-84!!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man-17
Pacers Fan-13
Pacersthebest-14
Knick_Killer31-16
MillerTime-21
Auggie-17
Grangerx33-10
PaCeRhOLiC-10
Ghiman-DNQ

Winners: Grangerx33 and PaCeRhOLiC 

Well done guys :clap2: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Listen, this is going to be a tough game for the Lakers, on the road minus a few starters, but dont think for a second that you are going to hold the Lakers to 90 pts. This team averages 104 pts per game, and the Pacers are one of worst perimeter defending teams in the league. If you win this game, it will be because of OUR defense, not yours.
> 
> And of course someone (everyone) will have to contain Kobe. If you can keep him under 25 you got a shot.
> 
> Good luck. I think its going to be a good game



*Cough*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Winners: Grangerx33 and PaCeRhOLiC
> 
> Well done guys :clap2: :cheers: :clap:



Thanx Best!....Whata great victory, and Jax...LOL....GO PACERS BABY!!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Only 6 minutes for Murphy. Weird.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Only 6 minutes for Murphy. Weird.



His nose got busted and was gushing blood.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

StephenJackson said:


> His nose got busted and was gushing blood.



Oooo that aint pretty.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> *Cough*


haha:clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game, guys. You outplayed us for 3/4 of the game, and that last quarter being a killer.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I caught the end. Awesome win.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good game guys. Pacers did everything they needed to do, hold Kobe to under 25 and keep the Lakers under 90. Congrats.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks and good luck with rest of season :cheers:


----------

